# PATTAYA | Maldives Condominium Jomtien



## condopattaya (Oct 29, 2012)

A seven-building resort development of over 25,000 sqm, ‘Maldives Pattaya’ brings a new resort experience to Pattaya real estate on an unprecedented scale.

The resort features an enormous 16,000 sqm of recreational area with a Maldives-themed lagoon pool of over 5,000 sqm running through the entire development. This comprises 3 different pool areas, featuring numerous landscaped islands, boardwalks, Gazebo-relaxation areas and three sand beaches. Each building, comprising modular studio and 1 bedroom apartments, is set on the outside of the resort, allowing for distances of 120m between buildings. Interior units will feature stunning lagoon pool & tropical landscape views. Exterior apartments overlook the verdant Jomtien parkland, also with Pattaya city & Jomtien bay views on higher floors.































Visit The Maldives In Pattaya For More Info About This Project


----------

